# Best Center Console for the money 21-24ft



## Second_Wind

I am getting back into offshore fishing and was looking for some opinions on what the best center console for the money is in the 21-23 range. I ultimately want a Cape 23T or 23'-25' Contender, but want something a little more affordable to start. I will be fishing out of Pensacola and will be going 25-40 miles out. Thanks for any advice you can offer.


----------



## fisheye48

what is your price range...that will help us out alot...because there are some fine rides out there...for a fine price


----------



## Second_Wind

I would say 15-20k is my price range right now. Thanks


----------



## Cape_Horn_24

I have never fished out of the Cape 23t, but I just sold my 21os Cape a few weeks ago to upgrade to a 24os. The 21 did everything that i wanted and more. Never had a problem out of it and caught lots of fish from it. Good luck on whatever you decide to buy!


----------



## Cape_Horn_24

I havent ever fished from the Cape 23t but i just sold my Cape 21osto upgrade to the Cape 24os. Loved the 21 and never had a single problem from it. I just happened to find an awesome deal on the 24, that is the only reason for getting rid of the 21.


----------



## choppedliver

I hope at that price you are looking at used. 



I seem to remember a thread recently on here that would make me scratch contender off my list. 



Check with 69viking, he has a nautic star which is one sweet boat and isn't the same old same old


----------



## Wild Injun

> *Second_Wind (2/18/2010)*I would say 15-20k is my price range right now. Thanks


 a friend of mine has a 21 palm beach with a 150 yamaha 4 stroke for sale it still has warranty on the motor. I can honestly tell you I have fished in them all and for the money you will not beat them it is an awesome riding boat! I am truly impressed every time we take it out great boat!


----------



## Realtor

As with everything else in life and business, you get what you pay for. Do the research, do sea trials, ensure there is "reliability" there. I assume you are looking at a used boat. have it checked out! You never know what you may be getting......

Boats are NOT an investment, however, the right price, the right boat manufacturer (Brand), the right set up will make it more attractive when the time comes to upgrade....

Try to think "long term" will this boat do (and be)what I want in 2-3 years?

My 2 cents. Good luck, and I look forward to seeing your boat!


----------



## Second_Wind

Thanks for all the feedback. This is a boat I just want to keep for acouple years and I am looking for used. The 24 cape is indeed the boatI am going to eventually get. I have checked them out a few times and that is an awesome ride, and I really like the huge fish box up front. But that will be when I get into rig/deep water fishing.

For now I am just looking for something I canreach the edge and yellow gravel with and feel ok if it picks up to 2-4 or 3-5 and to gain a little more experience further out. The Palm Beach is the first boat I ever fished out of. Thats a good idea. Like you guys said you get what you pay for...I just need to find something that someone has taken care of that suits my needs.


----------



## jvalhenson

i suggest you check out the Sea Chasers. I have an RG2100 and I love it. Its beam is 9 feet and rides better than any 24 or less foot boat I have ever been on. It is a little light on fuel at 75 gallons but will still get you out there 60 miles if you so choose. I paid 15K brand new but that without the motor(already had a new 225 at home so didnt need a motor) so i would think with a motor it would be around 23-25K give or take. this is a whole lot of boat for a 21 footer and she will shock you at well she rides.


----------



## X-Shark

> This is a boat I just want to keep for a couple years and I am looking for used. The 24 cape is indeed the boat I am going to eventually get.




Then save your money....get a 2nd job...whatever.



Buy the boat you really want and don't buy a cheaper boat and loose more money.



I personally hate the way Cape Horns look,with their droppy ass nose!



The Sheerline......If you know what that is sucks on Cape Horns. But before you jump my ass....notice I didn't say they were bad boats.....Just Ugly!





FYI: The Sheerline is where the bump rail is.


----------



## JoeyWelch

come on X shark, you giving me a complex manoke


----------



## Second_Wind

X, with that being said what are your favorite boats in the 23-24 class?


----------



## fisheye48

if you want the cape then go get it...dont get something to get you by for now...why pay twice to get the one boat you want...no need to take the hit twice...go buy it and get it over with and start having fun now:letsparty


----------



## X-Shark

> X, with that being said what are your favorite boats in the 23-24 class?




For styling and refinement?



http://www.shearlineboatworks.com/gallery.asp





For durability, performance, simple upkeep, economy?



http://www.pacificboats.com/pacboats_004.htm



Slap a dock with one of these and don't even look back. Slap one with a glass boat and watch the gellcoat get lines in it. 



I've worked on a 23 Pacific. It's well thought out. It has extra's and can be worked on. Unlike a lot of boats today that are put together at the factory, but you can't work on it.



Wire chases and a way to get wiring to where you need it....plus having a big enough wire chase.





Yes there are a few things that need to be taken into consideration when owning a alum boat.



This ain't your Daddy's riveted Jon Boat!



My dream one would be a 26ft Pilothouse.



Note the high sides....smooth ,upward sweep of the sheerline toward the bow.





























Please understand that I don't like center console boats for going offshore. I do like to be able to get all the way around the boat like you can with a center console.



That is why a walk around pilothouse makes so much sense.



Just my likes and dislikes. Take it as my $.02.


----------



## Hook

I own a small center consul for the bay area but for off shore there is no room in the back. My 2$


----------

